# SW OHIO



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

It does seem harder to use this site this year. I\'m in Warren Co and here the May apples are about 6 inches tall. woods looks good, found two early snakeheads yesterday together. Very small and fresh with no others around.


----------



## dirtbikemommie (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm in the same area and I have not found anything yet. Went looking tonight, woods were plenty wet but nothing. This woods produced a lot last year so I know the possibility is there.


----------



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yesterday found 13 half frees and one really tall grey. I’ve only found one area of woods that has produced any for me this year. My other 3 or 4 spots that have been alright in past years have not found a one yet in those areas. Warren Co has gotten off to a slow start. My total has been 40 half frees and one grey so far. Been hard so far for what I thought would be a really good morel year. Hope the rain makes them pop finally.


----------



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Went out yesterday and found 3 greys, 2 yellows and 25 half frees in warren county. Only a small area of the woods had any shrooms. Today went to where I had been watching some greys grow and picked 25 nice ones. Another woods that has produced great the past 5 years has yet to have one mushroom?


----------



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

I always hunt public land since don’t have any private spots here. Today hit a place in Warren County which seems to be getting better by the day. My daughter and I picked 50 half frees and 2 greys. She had a blast and has learned a lot for her 6 years. Might try over a Greene County sometime this week. Has anyone done any good in Greene lately?


----------



## fishingmandan22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Today hit a place in Warren County which seems to be getting better by the day. My daughter and I picked 50 half frees and 2 greys. She had a blast and has learned a lot for her 6 years. Might try over a Greene County sometime this week. Has anyone done any good in Greene lately? I have done good there before.


----------



## alanabadana (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone having any luck in Hamilton county? I haven't found a single one and getting a little frustrated!


----------

